# PDF qui s'impriment avec des zones noires



## Tetsu (21 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Je m'excuse par avance si des solutions au problème que je soulève ont déjà été données, mais je viens de passer 10 minutes à chercher sur le forum, sans réponse...
J'ai un problème d'impression récurrent sur Mac OS, depuis des années, et qui se réitère indépendamment du modèle d'imprimante que j'utilise (j'ai changé plusieurs fois d'imprimante au cours de ces dernières années - je suis instit ! -mais le problème demeure).

Lorsque je lance l'impression de certains PDF depuis Aperçu, certaines zones de mes documents sont remplacées par de vastes zones noires, un peut comme si le "fond" d'une image PNG s'imprimait en noir. Cela rend mes documents absolument illisibles. J'ai ce problème depuis plusieurs années, j'ai tenté de réinstaller Mac OS plusieurs fois, cela ne règle jamais le problème définitivement.
Je me dis que le problème vient surement d'Aperçu, car lorsque j'exporte les PDF en JPG par exemple, le problème disparait. Toutefois, transformer chaque document en JPG n'est pas une solution viable pour moi qui imprime en grosse quantité...

Y'aurait t'il un réglage que je raterais dans Aperçu ? 
Devrais-je utiliser Acrobat Reader ou un autre lecteur de PDF ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée à tous !


----------



## baron (21 Août 2020)

Tetsu a dit:


> Devrais-je utiliser Acrobat Reader ou un autre lecteur de PDF ?


Oui, simplement. 
Acrobat Reader respecte la norme PDF, ce que ne fait pas Aperçu.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2020)

Il y a une couche dans ces PDF qui n'est pas prise en compte.

Il faut effectivement tester avec Adobe Reader. Par contre, si le problème est au niveau du système d'impression...


----------



## Tetsu (24 Août 2020)

Effectivement, avec Adobe Acrobat Reader (qui est une usine à gaz), le problème ne se pose plus. Bon.
Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas !


----------

